# Schwimmblase durchstechen beim Ködderfisch ?



## torino (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Viele reden davon das man beim toten Köderfisch die Schwimmblase durchstechen muss ,muss man das ?
Und wenn wo sticht man denn dann beim Köderfisch rein z.B. hinter oder vor der bauch Flosse oder wo ?


----------



## TNT (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase durchstechen beim Ködderfisch ?*

Zumindest wenn man mit Pose angelt ist es empfehlenswert - sonst schwimmt der Köfi evtl mit Bauch nach oben statt an der Pose nach unten zu hängen. Auf Grund mit Durchlaufblei kann man dagegen den "natürlichen Auftrieb" auch belassen m.M. nach.
Einstechen kannste theoretisch überall - die Schwimmblase sitzt halt unter der Hauptgräte im Bauchraum. Ich stech meist direkt durch den Einschnitt vom Herzstich oder einfach seitlich in die Flanke des Köfis. 
Tipp: Halte den Köfi beim Einstechen unter Wasser - so merkt man mit Sicherheit ob man getroffen hat wenn Luftblasen rauskommen.

Hoffe ich hab geholfen


Grüße

TNT #h


----------



## torino (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase durchstechen beim Ködderfisch ?*

Also meinst du wenn der Köfi auf den Grund liegt braucht man ihn nicht mehr einstechen ?


----------



## Backfire (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase durchstechen beim Ködderfisch ?*

ich würde im flachen wasser am ufer mal testen wie der köderfisch sich verhält. 
bei einer grundmontage, denke ich, daß ein auftreibender köderfisch mit intakter schwimmblase eher von vorteil ist.
sonst versinkt das ding noch im evtl. vorhandenen schlamm, und ist nicht mehr so wirklich interessant für räuber.

an der (treibenden) pose würde ich hingegen die schwimmblase durchstechen, damit er absinkt.

Zitat: "Hallo 
Viele reden davon das man beim toten Köderfisch die Schwimmblase durchstechen muss ,muss man das ?
Und wenn wo sticht man denn dann beim Köderfisch rein z.B. hinter oder vor der bauch Flosse oder wo ?"

du hast doch bestimmt mal nen fisch ausgenommen?
wie TNT schon geschrieben hat, ist die schwimmblase das luftgefüllte ding unter der rückengräte.
also mittig unter der rückengräte 3x versetzt durchstechen und du hast es.

mfg Back


----------



## hechtomat77 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase durchstechen beim Ködderfisch ?*

Hallo,
also wenn du mit Pose fischt und der Köfi treiben soll ist es auf jedenfall empfehlenswert die Schwimmblase zu durchstechen. Der Köfi treibt dann schön aufrecht im Wasser. Das gilt aber nur wenn du den Köfi am Rücken anköderst. 
Ich drück einfach solange auf den Bauch des Fisches bis die Luft austritt. Hört man ziemlich gut. Meist drückt es die Eingeweide bischchen aus dem After aus. Was für zusätzlichen Reiz sorgt und der Köfi dann schön duftet

Grüsse


----------



## TNT (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase durchstechen beim Ködderfisch ?*



torino schrieb:


> Also meinst du wenn der Köfi auf den Grund liegt braucht man ihn nicht mehr einstechen ?


 Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde - ja. Eher hilft man noch mit Auftriebsködern nach um ein wenig "Bodenfreiheit" zu verschaffen

Grüße

TNT


----------



## torino (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase durchstechen beim Ködderfisch ?*

Was nimmt man den zum einstechen der Schwimmblase ? Geht auch  eine Köderfischnadel ?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase durchstechen beim Ködderfisch ?*



torino schrieb:


> Was nimmt man den zum einstechen der Schwimmblase ? Geht auch  eine Köderfischnadel ?



Das wär eigentlich mein erster Gedanke. Da muss man was anderes nicht noch "versiffen" |supergri


----------

